# Current Canon LENS and SPEEDLIGHT REBATES!



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought I would share if anyone was looking at buying any Canon EOS products soon, here are the latest rebates good through Dec.1. 
Canon EOS eNewsletter Special Edition


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

That price on the first version of the 70-200 is sure nice!!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> That price on the first version of the 70-200 is sure nice!!!



Yes it is.  I have been wanting the 50 1.2 for awhile now.  I am really happy to see the rebate on it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow--some really GOOD, *hefty rebates* on some nice stuff!!! Nice post, kathyt!!!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont know... everything I see here is the same price you can get it on amazon, for instance, the 50mm 1.4 they say its $399 with $60 rebate but you can buy it amazon for same price....

Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

this is the price it has been all year, they advertise rebates but its really more them jacking the prices up then calling it a rebate to get the same retail. maybe I am missing something but to me its a marketing scam.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 2, 2012)

again, here is the first gen of the 70-200 on amazon, same price
Amazon.com: Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo


----------



## kathyt (Nov 2, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> again, here is the first gen of the 70-200 on amazon, same price
> Amazon.com: Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo



Some things your right, but others are hard to find for cheaper.  I like using the rebate and then no tax from Adorama.


----------

